# Paisley is home! I'm an "official" Havanese owner :)



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Folks!
What a great day! I picked Paisley up at about noon. She was great in the car but did vomit twice on a 75 minute car ride - poor thing! Once she was home she bounced right back and is loving life! She is trained to pads and has used it 3 times so far. She is 9 weeks old today. This should be quite an adventure!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome Home Paisley!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh how exciting!! I remember when we first picked up Whimsy.. I couldn't stop looking at her and kissing her!! Paisley is such a little cutie-pie..pretty girl! Going to be fun watching her grow up!!! Glad the piddle pads are working out for you!! Good luck with your first night home!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww so adorable. Have fun !!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations!! She's a cutie.


----------



## yukki (Jan 12, 2008)

Awww! So adorable. Welcome to your new home, baby!!!


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

She is so cute, congratulations! We'll be bringing out our new puppy on September 22nd. Enjoy!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She is adorable! I love her apartment


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats! She is so cute!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

So sweet - hope her 1st night goes well!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
good luck tonight! can't wait to watch her grow up and hear stories of her adventures!


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 22, 2012)

She is beautiful, and I love her name! Let us know how the next few days go!


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

The first night went very well. Went to bed in a crate on my nightstand at 10:30pm-she settled down right away. Slept until my crazy, loud Siamese cat woke us both up at 3am. I ran her to the puppy pad in her expen and then back to bed until 6:15am. She tried to start a play session at 3am but once I put her in the crate she went right back to sleep. No mess in the crate either so I am thrilled!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that tonight goes just as well.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Aww what a cutie pie. Congratulations!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She is a doll I can tell she is spoiled already with her pink bed.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome what a beautiful puppy, more pictures.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Paisley is an adorable little girl. Enjoy!


----------



## sandylydic (Aug 26, 2012)

*Paisley's play pen*

Hello,

First of all, Paisley is absolutely adorable. I will be picking up Lola my havanese on October 6, and was wondering, where did you get that great play pen?

Sandy


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congrats on your little girl! She's absolutely precious. I love her light coloring, so pretty.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She is so cute. Reminds me a lot of my Kodi, same coloring. Good luck and enjoy every minute.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Paisley. What a darling, and wow that' s a nice looking expen.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to your new pup!!! She is adorable lots of room in her xpen!!! Lucky girl. Yes, more pictures.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty baby! Love the set up! I had to hold my pups, they were just too cute just to look at. Welcome to your new life!


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

sandylydic said:


> Hello,
> 
> First of all, Paisley is absolutely adorable. I will be picking up Lola my havanese on October 6, and was wondering, where did you get that great play pen?
> 
> Sandy


Hi - 
I bought the ex-pen on amazon.com. So far it's worked out great. If I use all of the panels, I can sit inside with her with plenty of room for her to play. I use fewer panels if she is in there by herself.
The one I have is white and it was $81.00. Here is the link but I think they only have them in pink and/or blue right now:
Amazon.com: IRIS Plastic Exercise/Containment Pet Pen, 8 Panels, Blue: Pet Supplies


----------



## Acoughlin0618 (Sep 4, 2012)

Paisley looks like our little Chance- we picked him up on Sunday - he's a bit over 14 weeks. The crate is tough during the day...


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations! Paisley is adorable


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations! Paisley is an adorable little girl with a very loving mom, it seems! Can't wait to see more of her.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Cute Paisley!*

How long does Paisley stay in the pen during the day? We are getting another Havanese and looking for alternatives to the crate...the ex-pen looks good if you have a tile floor....we don't.  She is adorable.


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Beanie said:


> How long does Paisley stay in the pen during the day? We are getting another Havanese and looking for alternatives to the crate...the ex-pen looks good if you have a tile floor....we don't.  She is adorable.


Hi - 
I have been home all week so her time in the ex-pen has been pretty short. I've been working up to 3 hours at a clip as of today, so that when I return to work on Monday she will be somewhat adjusted. I plan on coming home for lunch for a walk with her during the workday. It will only be for about 1/2 hour but that is better than nothing. My parents live close by so in a pinch, they can come over as well during the day. Also, I bought the vinyl "Tile" remnant in Home Depot for $24.00. I have hardwood floors and area rugs and didn't want them ruined. The folks at the Home Depot cut the remnant for me to fit under the ex-pen. I just wash it daily with Method spray - so far it's worked great! Paisley sleeps in a regular dog crate with a divider in it that sits on my nightstand. The crate is 18x24 but she is so tiny that she is in about 1/3 of it. She wakes up once or twice a night and I put her in the expen on the pad until she pees/poops. She goes right back into the crate and sleeps until about 7am. I have been pulling the food and water by 7pm so this limits the amount of trips out of the crate at night. I really can't complain - I thought this night-time pattern would be much worse. I know she will grow out of it and eventually be able to sleep through the night. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

leg71 said:


> Hi -
> I have been home all week so her time in the ex-pen has been pretty short. I've been working up to 3 hours at a clip as of today, so that when I return to work on Monday she will be somewhat adjusted. I plan on coming home for lunch for a walk with her during the workday. It will only be for about 1/2 hour but that is better than nothing. My parents live close by so in a pinch, they can come over as well during the day. Also, I bought the vinyl "Tile" remnant in Home Depot for $24.00. I have hardwood floors and area rugs and didn't want them ruined. The folks at the Home Depot cut the remnant for me to fit under the ex-pen. I just wash it daily with Method spray - so far it's worked great! Paisley sleeps in a regular dog crate with a divider in it that sits on my nightstand. The crate is 18x24 but she is so tiny that she is in about 1/3 of it. She wakes up once or twice a night and I put her in the expen on the pad until she pees/poops. She goes right back into the crate and sleeps until about 7am. I have been pulling the food and water by 7pm so this limits the amount of trips out of the crate at night. I really can't complain - I thought this night-time pattern would be much worse. I know she will grow out of it and eventually be able to sleep through the night. Let me know if you have any other questions.


God don't say you are pulling the water at night. Big contraversary on here about that one! lol


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

lise said:


> God don't say you are pulling the water at night. Big contraversary on here about that one! lol


What's the controversy? The vet suggested I do this Paisley is acting fine and right on target with growth. She had access to water all day from 6am-7 or 7:30pm.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh I do it too, but when I said it on the forum I found out that people are either for it or dead set against it. My breeder also told me to take it up. As Ted stays up later now, I leave it out til 9 or so but when he was a younger pup and going to bed early at 8 or so I took it up around 7 also. Ted has always slept thru the night after his first night. Its his wake up time that gets later. At the beginning it was 5:30 and now at 7:15am I wake him!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

OMG how adorable. And I love her little house.


----------

